# Knives nuts in Copenhagen



## Vangelis (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I know there are few KKF members in Norway/Sweden and at least Maxin in Denmark, bur unfortunately not in Copenhagen. So I was wondering if anyone leaves in Copenhagen (+ greater area) or visits it often. I am looking for some other nuts to get together and share our experiences. 

V


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard and good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Olsen (Sep 4, 2013)

Hej V.

I live in CPH. PM sent 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## KimBronnum (Sep 4, 2013)

Hej Vangelis. I live near Copenhagen. You should also have a PM from me in your inbox. 
- Kim


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 4, 2013)

welcome! I would like to live in Copenhagen and If I did I would pm you.


----------



## eaglerock (Sep 5, 2013)

I would come visit this month if i find a cheaper hotel, any advice  ?


----------



## Olsen (Sep 5, 2013)

eaglerock said:


> I would come visit this month if i find a cheaper hotel, any advice  ?



That would be nice. There are plenty of hotels in the city although as a resident of the city I have never needed one so I don't really have an insider tip regarding hotels...... beer bars is another story :wink:
I don't know how good your Swedish is. If it is there you probably will be able to read Danish and you can visit www.aok.dk. This web site will tell you a lot about CPH 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Vangelis (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Eaglerock,

There is a good but on the funcier side, hostel downtown copenhagen. I have been few times there for drinks (good happy hours). It seems very clean and it is really in an excellent location.

V


----------

